# Best All Round Liquid Yeast



## arsenewenger (2/9/09)

Hi All


Due to fridge space problems which will continue for the forseeeable future I reckon I could only store one maybe two liquid yeasts in there so i was thinking would would the recomendations for a good all round ale yeast that I could get and use in different styles of ales. like AMPale ale or Scottish.

Thanks
AW


----------



## reviled (2/9/09)

If it were me id go for 1469 and 1272 :icon_drool2:


----------



## sm0902 (2/9/09)

+1 for the 1272 American Ale Yeast 2. I use it for:

Blonde
APA
Amber
IPA
American Brown
Stout

And 2042 Danish Lager for my Pilsner.


----------



## altone (2/9/09)

Can't argue with reviled over the 1469 - my favourite of the moment.

If you're doing english style beers and as an Arsenal supporter - you should be  
I'd go 1469 and 1026 because you can always buy most others whenever you need them anyway.
Those 2 are a bit harder to come by.


----------



## haysie (2/9/09)

The O/P was ?ing ale yeast, my 2 bobs worth

1084 very versatile, some say green apple yeast, I say go for it!
3255, an absolute cracker yeast that dries your beer every time from a Begian Pale to Belgian Blonde onwards to a Saison.


----------



## Bribie G (2/9/09)

1469 unavailable at the moment but hopefully November if they stick to the same schedule as last year. However Proculture "Wood Ale" liquid yeast is apparently an equivalent. Available from Gryphon Brewing in Perth (successfully purchased two vials that arrived here in SEQ at fridge temperature during the hottest August since records began, and currently awaiting a Yorkie brew).


----------



## haysie (2/9/09)

BribieG said:


> 1469 unavailable at the moment but hopefully November if they stick to the same schedule as last year. However Proculture "Wood Ale" liquid yeast is apparently an equivalent. Available from Gryphon Brewing in Perth (successfully purchased two vials that arrived here in SEQ at fridge temperature during the hottest August since records began, and currently awaiting a Yorkie brew).



Repeating the same thing in about 10 threads.
Yeah good ole 1469 and the equivalent.
Gryphon has it, proculture.
Yada yada yada. Lets move on.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/9/09)

BribieG said:


> 1469 unavailable at the moment but hopefully November if they stick to the same schedule as last year. However Proculture "Wood Ale" liquid yeast is apparently an equivalent. Available from Gryphon Brewing in Perth (successfully purchased two vials that arrived here in SEQ at fridge temperature during the hottest August since records began, and currently awaiting a Yorkie brew).


Good old 1469 or Pro-culture 103.We also have the Pro-102 or 1026 both are excellent and hard to find till now.
Ya Da Ya Da.  
GB


----------



## altone (2/9/09)

haysie said:


> The O/P was ?ing ale yeast, my 2 bobs worth
> 
> 1084 very versatile, some say green apple yeast, I say go for it!
> 3255, an absolute cracker yeast that dries your beer every time from a Begian Pale to Belgian Blonde onwards to a Saison.



ooh, hope that wasn't aimed at me.. sit down and 'ave a beer haysie  Both yeasts I quoted are ale yeasts.
1084 is a good one too. have used it some time ago with nice results.

:icon_offtopic: What's this 3255 you speak of? Can't see a listing for it on the wyeast site, but didn't look too long.
or did you mean 3522? - never tried it so no comment.


----------



## haysie (2/9/09)

boddingtons best said:


> ooh, hope that wasn't aimed at me.. sit down and 'ave a beer haysie  Both yeasts I quoted are ale yeasts.
> 1084 is a good one too. have used it some time ago with nice results.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: What's this 3255 you speak of? Can't see a listing for it on the wyeast site, but didn't look too long.
> or did you mean 3522? - never tried it so no comment.



Thanks BB, 3522 Ardennes it is Thanks.


----------



## Bribie G (2/9/09)

haysie said:


> Repeating the same thing in about 10 threads.
> Yeah good ole 1469 and the equivalent.
> Gryphon has it, proculture.
> Yada yada yada. Lets move on.



I have no affiliation whatsoever with GB, the only reason I post about Proculture is because the non-availability of 1469 is a sore point with many UK style brewers. Plus the fact that whenever Wyeast (and of course WhiteLabs with their Yorkshire Stone Square) decide to extract their fingers from their dates they then issue the yeast to coincide with the Northern Hemisphere winter but our summer. Good to have a local supplier.

PS why is this thread under AHB meetings and not Recipes and Ingredients? Mods please relocate.


----------



## Sammus (2/9/09)

haysie said:


> Thanks BB, 3522 Ardennes it is Thanks.



Didn't notice that it'd happened before. agreed it would get annoying if he took over the whole thread. I like the fact that a 1469 is available though, people we're killing to get their hands on a sample of this yeast a month of two ago


----------



## Tony (2/9/09)

I do love the 1469 (still got a few smack pack split vials in the fridge ) but i would say 1272 American Ale 2 as the best all round yeast.

You can ferment it cool for a clean finnish or run it warmer for fruitiness

Its not as dry as US-05 so you can better control the finnished beer mouth feel with mash temperature and it leaves a slightly nutty soft smooth character in the beer.

I dont think there will ever be a true all round yeast because there are just too many catagories to fill but for your average pale ales, bitters, porters, stouts ect 1272 will do the job and smile at you.

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/9/09)

Moved to Recipes and Ingredients, and deleted off topic posts.
Let's play nice guys.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Moved to Recipes and Ingredients, and deleted off topic posts.
> Let's play nice guys.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks Andrew,

Wondered why my Post wouldn't post?  

TP


----------



## TidalPete (2/9/09)

arsenewenger said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> Due to fridge space problems which will continue for the forseeeable future I reckon I could only store one maybe two liquid yeasts in there so i was thinking would would the recomendations for a good all round ale yeast that I could get and use in different styles of ales. like AMPale ale or Scottish.
> ...



As said above & OTTOMH 1469 & 1272. Maybe you should have a think on how many tubes you can squeeze into your limited space thus multiplying your liquid yeast options???

TP


----------



## buttersd70 (2/9/09)

1469 has been suggested several times. I will +1 that suggestion (or the pc or wl variations of it)...


----------



## haysie (2/9/09)

1469 is another thread, somewhere else overthere>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

where Butters and BribieG live?>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Aaron (2/9/09)

Wyeast 1318 is my personal favourite. I use it in pretty much all my British and US style beers. Has a nice bit of fruitiness which you can turn up or down with a bit of ferment temp adjustment. If I could only have one that would be it. If I had two the second would be 1007. It is super clean and highly attenuative in my experience. You can get almost lager like character from it if that is what you want and if you have a high OG it can chew through it like nothing else.


----------



## warra48 (2/9/09)

Impossible for me to limit myself to only 2.

For English ales, I love wy1968, although I still have some starter splits of wy1469.
I also like wy1056 for American ales.
For weizens, wy3068.


----------



## Fourstar (2/9/09)

The choice for me if i can only store 2 at any given time

1272 for Clean ales, 1968 London ESB for malty ales
3068 for Weizen
2124 Barvarian for dry lagers 2308 Munich for malty lagers
3787 Trappist or Belgians

The onyl problem is choosing 2 from the above


----------



## arsenewenger (2/9/09)

Thnaks everyone for all the replies I too wish i had a bigger fridge hopefully i can sort something out . 
I think i will go with 1272 to start with but you know when ordering online if you press the wrong button and end up with a few more you just have to find room i guess  
AW


----------



## Tony (2/9/09)

You must have a small fridge...... I recon i could fit hundreds in the smallest bar fridge ive seen.

I usually run 2 or 3 different yeasts at a time and plan to brew different beers with the strains on hand.

eg:

1010 American Wheat:

Kolsch
Alt
Aussie Pale Ale
American Rye

WLP833:

Oktoberfest
Classic American Pilsner
Bock

3rd yeast will usualy be a wheat or a belgian....... posabilities are almost endless!

cheers


----------



## katzke (3/9/09)

The one and only do all yeast from White Labs WLP862. Do not use it as I use dry yeast US-05 and S-04. The little packets take up almost no space and no need to muck about with starters.


----------



## KillerRx4 (3/9/09)

WY1056 is my staple yeast for clean ales.
WY3787 for belgians.
WLP830 for lagers.


----------



## arsenewenger (3/9/09)

Nah Tony the fridge is quite good but it has baby bottles and around 10 liters of milk in it so it is really full but the outside fridges will be kicking in ery soon now the shed has power just wanted one Yeast to get me satrted and not to overtak the small room


----------



## buttersd70 (3/9/09)

If you want a bit of variety, keep an eye out in 'up for grabs' on AMB. Yeastcakes come up quite often.  Good for getting yeast for styles you might not otherwise try, and often put up on the board when pitched, which gives you time to organise your own brew.


----------



## ianh (19/9/09)

Hi

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd post here.

I have a similar problem in that my beer fridge is an Engel car fridge and hence there is no room for liquid yeasts. I am on the look out for a fridge.

So what I am planning on doing in the mean time with liquid yeasts is to do a mini or micro brew.

I thought of doing a 4 -4.5 litre brew. 400 gram LDME, OG should be around 1.035 - 1.040 and 4 grams Fuggles boiled for 60 minutes to give an IBU of about 10. One Smack pack of liquid yeat, ferment, thought of racking (to remove any break material) then bulk prime swirling the contents of the fermenter to stir up the yeast sediment and bottle in 6 PET 750 ml bottles. Condition and store as normal. Hopefully in PET bottles should be good for about 9 months.

When ready for a proper brew use one of the bottles as a starter.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions.

Thanks

ianh


----------



## hoohaaman (19/9/09)

You don't need pet bottles,especially big ones to culture yeast.

Learn how to culture yeast safely and properly


----------



## hughyg (19/9/09)

a bit off topic, but sticking with yeast. my beer fridge got really cold and froze everything in it including a yeast culture. Should I bin it. 
As for my staples definitely 1056.


----------



## ianh (20/9/09)

hoohaaman said:


> You don't need pet bottles,especially big ones to culture yeast.
> 
> Learn how to culture yeast safely and properly



Yes but most yeasts are stored in a fridge, I was planning to store the yeast as a beer using stuff that I have available.


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

hughyg said:


> a bit off topic, but sticking with yeast. my beer fridge got really cold and froze everything in it including a yeast culture. Should I bin it.
> As for my staples definitely 1056.




Make a starter, start small and work you way up to desired volume. I reckon even though it froze you'll still have some viable cells, although most would be either dead or damaged, hence building up a starter to breed up the viable healthy cells. You should be ok, if the starter doesn't take off, then bin it.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/09)

A bit off topic but have you noticed that CraftBrewer's liquid yeast selection is looking woeful at the moment although I expect they must be waiting on a shipment soon, hopefully. He should send NewGuy or Katzke round to mug them for some h34r: 





I've got a Ringwood and a Whitbread in the fridge so ok for the time being. I have actually settled on three yeasts that seem to do absolutely everything I need:

Wyeast Ringwood for UK ales.
US-05 for fake lagers 
Coopers ex bottles for CSA and Aussie Olds.

And I have a couple of proculture Wood Ale that I'm going to do a runoff brew against Ringwood when I can get a couple of empty cubes and fermenters. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

BribieG said:


> A bit off topic but have you noticed that CraftBrewer's liquid yeast selection is looking woeful at the moment




It is isn't it, I had to go elsewhere and pay like 5 bucks more a pack for a couple I needed


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

ianh said:


> Yes but most yeasts are stored in a fridge, I was planning to store the yeast as a beer using stuff that I have available.



I think what he meant was that you can use far smaller vessels than bottles and therefore store more that way.

As for best all rounder - to me the point of using liquid as opposed to dry is their specificity. Therefore, if you have limited room then best will depend on your favourite/most often brewed style. If you have a house beer that happens to be a dubbel then 3787 might be best but if you make apas then american ale yeast might be best. There's no real all rounder - dry yeasts are a different story.

Having one liquid to suit manifold styles defeats the purpose of liquid as far as I can see.


----------



## crozdog (28/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> If you want a bit of variety, keep an eye out in 'up for grabs' on AMB. Yeastcakes come up quite often.



Butters, can you shed some light on AMB?

A link would be nice ;-)


----------



## WarmBeer (28/9/09)

crozdog said:


> Butters, can you shed some light on AMB?


Butters don't live here no more


----------

